

How to find low buy-in mutual funds, i.e. investing for poor students - jobeirne
http://www.frugallawstudent.com/2007/10/01/reader-question-how-to-pick-an-index-fund-with-a-low-initial-investment/

======
baran
Why not just purchase your own portfolio of stocks? The min. buy-in for most
online brokers is approx. $1,000.

I would recommend a solid foundation of known companies - Google, Apple, etc.
Then take a gamble on some companies that have promising technology. People in
their 20's and 30's will have more than even though time to recoup potential
loses. Also invest in what you know!

